# NFS won't mount from fstab at boot or otherwise [SOLVED]

## tenspd137

Hi -

This isn't really a problem, just wondering why I can't seem to get this to work.  Am I missing something?  I am exporting a directory from machine A to machine B.  On machine A, my configuration is:

/etc/exports:

```

/.private/.snapshots B(ro,sync,no_root_squash) 127.0.0.1(ro,no_root_squash)

```

It is hidden and being exported to itself because they are backups I don't want anyone to alter - I am using / following the rsnapshot examples found on their page

/etc/fstab:

```

/dev/datavg1/backuplv   /.private               ext3    defaults     0 0

localhost:/.private/.snapshots/ /backups        nfs     ro     0 0

```

.snapshots is in the LV /dev/datavg1/backuplv and permissions are:

0700 /.private

0755 /.private/.snapshots

0755 /backups

On machine A, I can mount the directory /backups manually, but it won't mount at boot.

On machine B:

/etc/fstab:

```

A:/.private/.snaphots/ /backups           nfs     ro    0 0

```

If (as root) I try 

```

root#mount /backups

mount: silicon:/.private/.snaphots/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied

```

but

```

mount silicon:/.private/.snapshots/ /backups

```

works.

Is there something about how the mounter uses fstab and permissions that is messed up?  Any ideas?  Thanks!Last edited by tenspd137 on Fri Apr 25, 2008 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

might be the usual: oops i made a mistake...

 *tenspd137 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If (as root) I try 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## tenspd137

DOOOHHH!  Guess I need to use a bigger terminal font!

Thanks so much!  Now, if I can only get it to mount at boot....  Any thoughts?

----------

## krinn

i don't have really an idea why, you could try

127.0.0.1:/... instead of localhost

but it's far better imo to bind it, you won't depend on nfs to access that directory that is in its own hdd

----------

## tenspd137

Found my mistake - I forgot: 

rc-update add nfsmount default

Everything works as expected on my machine B -> directories being exported to.  Now, as for the 127.0.0.1, I am new at this - what do you mean by 'bind' - do you mean just mount normally without the NFS?

Thanks for your help by the way.  I only hope others can learn from my (often dumb) mistakes.

----------

## krinn

exact i mean that in fstab

```

.private/.snapshots/     /backups        none bind    0 0 

```

----------

